
Amazon FreeRTOS- Enabling Billions of Devices to Securely Benefit from the Cloud - aniketroy
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/announcing-amazon-freertos/
======
zedpm
This isn't too surprising; device firmware is harder to get right than, say, a
web app. In addition, when your actual hardware is running Amazon-specific
firmware, you're staying on AWS for the long haul.

Also, since I don't see a link in there to the product page, go here for more
info: [https://aws.amazon.com/freertos/](https://aws.amazon.com/freertos/)

------
joezydeco
What radios are supported, and on which platforms? Or is this Ethernet only?

Okay, looked further, and it's only on certain devkits from certain
manufacturers. I got excited when I saw NXP (I do a lot of 1788/4088 work)
and, of course, it's on a random eval board from a single vendor.

~~~
PoachedSausage
It is open source, so you should be able to port it to whatever you're using.
Having played with it before, that was certainly the case.

[https://www.freertos.org/](https://www.freertos.org/)

------
graysonk
Wow. I normally let a lot slide, but this article is embarrassing for Amazon.
Please hire a writer or at least a proofreader.

------
jlgaddis
One of you AWS folks lingering around here might ping Tara and suggest she
proofread her posts before publishing them.

~~~
ramzyo
Not sure why you were downvoted here, but I totally agree. Nothing wrong with
calling out poor writing and proofreading.

